# Pink Car



## Xmetal (Oct 5, 2006)

Only 2 frames because the others either didn't come out as planned or had too much sensor noise.


----------



## MG TF 135 (Oct 6, 2006)

You being silly now. What are these doing in the snapshots section. They are great..


----------



## Xmetal (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah but it wasn't a full-blown shoot so I doesn't really belong in the gallery section. :?


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 10, 2006)

wow! thats a gorgous mr2! i love those cars, great lighting


----------



## Sk8man (Oct 11, 2006)

great colors!
i can't understand either why are they here in the snapshots and bloopers?
the reason you gave isn't satisfying.
what's the equipment you used?


----------

